# Dialer, fremde Startseiten etc. Problem



## Amr0d (23. April 2003)

Tach auch,

in einem Rechner bei uns in der Firma liegen auf dem Desktop mehrere *** icons habe sie nicht ausprobiert weil ich denke das die mir dann geld abzocken aber nicht nur das sondern auch im Internet Explorer unter Extras sind Einträge von diversen Seiten. In der Reg sowie auf dem Desktop habe ich alle Sachen entfernt jetzt habe ich nur das Problem das die Links unter Extras im IE noch zu sehen sind wie bekomme ich diese weg??


----------



## Fabian H (23. April 2003)

Durchsuch mal in der Registry unter Folgendem Schlüssel alle Unterschlüssel, vielleicht ist da was dabei:
*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions*


----------



## Amr0d (23. April 2003)

nix gefunden da steht nur ein Standard wert. Müsste da nicht normalerweise der Eintrag dann von diesem Anbieter stehen etc.


----------

